
MATH+ protocol for Covid-19 treatment with available drugs [pdf] - blacksqr
https://www.evms.edu/media/evms_public/departments/internal_medicine/EVMS_Critical_Care_COVID-19_Protocol.pdf
======
PaulHoule
Some of that seems to make sense, some of it is the "same old supplements"
that Grace Jones warned you about (e.g. "the pills that mother gives you that
don't do anything at all".)

The zinc dose is high (you might lose your sense of smell from the zinc, not
the COVID), quercetrin is the classic non-bioavailable compound that looks
like a miracle in vitro but wouldn't do anything in vivo because antioxidant
processes are regulated.

